# Jack-the-Ripper Card Trick



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

This is a really great trick to do and would work well for a performance haunt. This is one I need to practice but the end effect is well worth it, especially on Halloween night.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8LGBg8R_FU"]YouTube- FROM HELL! Dead or alive routine by Luca Volpe[/nomedia]

Would love to figure this one out completely.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Figured this one out (using playing cards - used hearts for living and spades for dead). Now I just need some old sepia tone pictures and some practice.

-TM


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

ooo that was cool. you figured how to do it? Will you tell me!?!?! please!?!?!

You can buy old photos anywhere antiques are sold. Often there will be big boxes of "Instant Relatives" My aunt has a whole bunch put in frames around her house. My uncle likes to make up stories about them and tell visitors strange of funny "histories" of dear ol great great great grandfather/mother/aunt/uncle/cousin. I have a few, most of my old photos are stereoviews though.


----------

